# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Sleep Paralysis/Hypnogogia Creeps Me Out, Any Techniques?

## Dextrochris

Okay everytime i attempt a WILD i have insanely creepy things that happen to me when im attempting, like just 30 min ago i was attempting and i felt my body shut down from the SP and then i just felt a person standing over me saying HEY but in a creepy familiar voice, then i heard a lot of whispers, ive done a few good WILDs before but i need a way around the creepy intro because this i can not handle. And please no feedback like you just have to ignore the voices and presences you feel, i cant ignore this shit. It use to be easier but its more creepy and demented feeling now, maybe i just need to get back in the swing of things. But i use to have cool inductions like riding a roller coaster at a theme park or lifting up in the air through the ceiling, but now its a frozen body and voices, strait up temporarily schizophrenic, and i dont have schizo. Any ways around this would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Puffin

Hey, I understand where you're coming from regarding the hallucinations! For me, I rarely actually get vibrations and floating/falling feelings, and instead always feel like someone is pulling the covers off me. It honestly feels like the hallucination is going to take advantage of me because I can't move.  :tongue2:  

Unfortunately there isn't a lot you can do about what you experience during SP. Some say that the hallucinations are based on a placebo effect, as in you can control what they're like - if you think you'll get calming hallucinations, they'll happen. I personally don't believe this, because I used to get SP before even knowing what it was, and would always be terrified when it happened. In a few of these episodes, even though I was freaking out like mad, I'd get very calming symptoms. But, that might be just me. Try incubating what SP symptoms you want to experience, and forget all about the scary ones. It could help tremendously!

Oh, and I moved this to the _Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD)_ subforum.

----------


## Dextrochris

Thanks, yeah just the other day coming out of a dream i had SP, no hallucinations but i layed there for like 10 minutes and i was awake and i was like WTF, finally got out but damn that shit.

----------


## rynkrt3

Just keep reminding yourself that none of it is real.

----------


## Dextrochris

Yeah that only works when im flipping backwards into my wall, when i hear someone over me saying HEY in a kinda familiar very creepy voice, then i have to stop that crap.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

Not much to be afraid of really, I understand how it's a little eerie; just remember its not really a major threat. Some guy who just whispers things and tries to suffocate you with slightly heavy sheets isnt really going to do any actual damage. Just tell him to go fuck himself.  :wink2:

----------


## Empedocles

If you are that scared of it and can't shake that fear after several attempts, then WILD is definitely not the technique you should be trying.

----------


## TheModernNinja

Think in your mind:
Lucid dream in 5 seconds,Lucid dream in 5 seconds,Lucid dream in 5 seconds,Lucid dream in 5 seconds,Lucid dream in 5 seconds
It might work, thinking about LDing rather than SP.
Dunno, just an idea.

----------


## Rithas

One way i've mentally prepared myself is just believe that you are ten feet tall and bullet proof. There honestly isn't anything that could harm you so you should feel invincible.  :smiley: 
If i've learned anything about lucid dreaming, it's that your imagination is a very powerful weapon which can be quite deadly even to yourself. 


Personally i've always thought of wild as something positive, but then again i've only entered sleep paralysis on a few occasions and haven't had any hallucinations. Unfortunately I haven't gotten further than that  :Sad: .

----------


## Puffin

> One way i've mentally prepared myself is just believe that you are ten feet tall and bullet proof. There honestly isn't anything that could harm you so you should feel invincible. 
> If i've learned anything about lucid dreaming, it's that your imagination is a very powerful weapon which can be quite deadly even to yourself. 
> 
> 
> Personally i've always thought of wild as something positive, but then again i've only entered sleep paralysis on a few occasions and haven't had any hallucinations. Unfortunately I haven't gotten further than that .



I do something similar. I know that my body is physical, and the hallucinations are unable to harm me because they are not physical; they cannot intersect or touch me in any way.

----------


## Dextrochris

@Jakob dude im like a pro at gettin to SP, but going the whole way is what is difficult. I suck at DILD's/MILD's.

----------


## lawilahd

I'd say the best thing you can do is either ignore them and tell yourself that nothing can hurt you no matter how real it may feel at the time. I've had some of these creepy voices right before getting the SP vibrations, you say that before you didn't get disturbing HH, maybe its just a phase in your LD'ing, and it will eventually go away on its own after time.

----------


## GigaTarp

Right this might sound creepy and I'm not sure it will work for everyone. I aswell got freaked out by SP and hallucinations which always ruined WILDing form me. But one night as I was going to sleep regulary, I kept listening to the voices in my head (The reason why I'm not sure this works for everyone is that I don't know if I'm the only one hearing clear voices of friend etc. talking to me as a part of the early hypnagogic state.) and they would eventually respond to what I was saying(thinking). I maintained this conversation with the voices until SP kicked in, and they actually said "Don't worry this is perfectly normal." as it progressed.  ::banana:: 

I'm sorry if it's a bit unclear but anyone else tried this? Is it so that it's in fact a known method of help?

----------


## Shamrox

If I get HH it is only from accidental WBTB's where I roll over and instantly snap into SP. Every time this happens, I find myself instantly spinning and falling into a threatening, frightening blackness, with screaming and horrible sounds and fear. I always snap awake at this time. I know all I have to do is accept it and fall into it and I would be lucid. But, I understand what you mean... you think differently when it actually happens. Like when you set your alarm to get up early, thinking you'll get up. But, when it goes off your like what was I thinking?

----------


## yuppie11975

Maybe try DEILD, doesn't normally involve hallucinations. Other then that, what can you do? Just ignore them, and tell yourself they're not real. I've experienced it one time, and I heard banging, footsteps, and someone breathing on me, I know it's scary  :smiley: 
It should only last a minute or two before your transition anyway, so maybe just tough it out?

----------


## Shamrox

Tough it out, is a good way to put it. It's the only way.

----------

